# The Whistler In Antler. You Have Got To See This.



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi guys,

Nathan and I went to the 2012 Blade (knives) Show in Atlanta, Georgia, 40 minutes from where I live.

While looking through the exhibitors wares I came across something totally unexpected. I see this antler that is in the shape of a slinghshot but it isn't a slingshot. It's a three tune whistle made by the grandfather of the young man of the exhibit booth. 














So it looks the perfect shape the way I like naturals, I pick it up and it is perfectly fitted to my hand and shape preference. I knew immediately I wanted the Three Tune Whistling Antler so I could own a Three Tune Whistling Antler Slingshot!! It cost $20.00. How could I not buy it?!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

cool, now you can whistle a rabbit with your slingshot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Amazing!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very cool, now you can change your tune when ever you want!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

There is a shop i go to for antler and bits n bobs in the highlands that sell those,pretty cool.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If i had encountered that I'd have spent my last $20 on it and never looked back. Terrific find!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Unique, you won't see another slingshot like that. A real gem.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

Fantastic find!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

awesome!, video of you playing it please


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> awesome!, video of you playing it please


Pretty funny. It would be real impressive if I could play and shoot at the same time.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Great find for a slingshot enthusiast !


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That's awesome. A slingshot, and a noise maker in one!?! Love it.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

really nice ray


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That isn't only cool, but it was cool how you found it

Great one

LGD


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> awesome!, video of you playing it please


Pretty funny. It would be real impressive if I could play and shoot at the same time.
[/quote]

that just sounds dangerous







but also....


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Good find! friend


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, fantastic!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Ray, great score!

I have made several of the Antler Whistles and have made a double tune, but not a SS, yet!

Great emergency tool!

Bill


----------

